# Fault codes 01552 and 00928



## Madtriker (May 25, 2017)

Trouble codes:
01552 - Driver door central locking LOCK motor Electrical error in circuit
Intermittent
00928 - Lock unit for central locking Driver side Implausible signal
static

So drivers door won't open from outside when using fob but does from inside and with key. Once opened from inside or with key it will open from the outside until locked again. Used Obdeleven and got the above codes. Is this likely to be the door lock actuator? Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For help with fault codes, you can run a Google search; "Ross Tech XXXXX" where XXXXX is the fault code. This will provide you with a list of possible symptoms, causes and solutions. From the looks of your photo, you're using a generic code reader. You're really better off with VCDS, OBDeleven or Carista as they are designed for VAG software codes.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00928

This post in the Knowledge Base may help point you in the right direction -

*FAQ - Door Locks & Key Fob Remote Not Working*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1882595


----------



## Madtriker (May 25, 2017)

This is the scan from obdeleven after sending it via email. I bought obdeleven after your recommendation.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh, okay. Good to know. I haven't sent myself an email with it in ages, so I guess the format has changed...?? Fortunately the Ross Tech site provides some useful information so that should work out for you. The link should help too as failed door locks are not uncommon.


----------

